# كيف يتم صنع مسحوق معطرة



## toufiktop (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
عندنا في السوق يتم يبيع( مسحوق معطر الأرضيات) .نخلطه بالماء فيصبح معطر سائل ذو رائحة منعشة...قيل لي بأنه يتم صنع بالعطر و الملح فهل هذا صحيح..ارجو اعطائي الطريقة جزاكم الله خير


----------

